# Animated sex postions *NWS*



## min0 lee (May 28, 2005)

I posted this for some of the members whose sex life is stale or who are just unimaginative.  

I'll start with a couple.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 28, 2005)

wtf...


----------



## Eggs (May 28, 2005)

Mino.. those positions look tiresome and not all that thrilling to tell you the truth


----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Mino.. those positions look tiresome and not all that thrilling to tell you the truth


Think of them as a form of sexercise. 
Hmmm, what is your idea of thrilling? Does the use of whips and chains make your heart beat faster?


----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2005)

You know what Eggs....your right.


----------



## Little Wing (May 28, 2005)

i could post some better ones.


----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2005)

Please do, I need you to bail me out again from this lame post.


----------



## Little Wing (May 28, 2005)

this will liven things up.


----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2005)

I said bail me out, not bury me !


----------



## Little Wing (May 28, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (May 28, 2005)




----------



## Big Smoothy (May 28, 2005)

This is hilarious Min0!!


----------



## musclepump (May 29, 2005)

What a thread.


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2005)

nothing like the classics.


----------

